# Hexlogic Pad Colours



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Following a popular request at machine polishing classes, this post gives my opinions on the Hexlogic pads, the order of cut and typical uses for them 

*Red - Glazing / Waxing / Finishing*
Use with non-abrasive glazes for example, such as EZ Creme Glaze or Lime Prime Lite for cleansing, or to apply liquid or solid waxes.

*Black - Finishing*
Use with finishing polishes for refinement purposes or light correction on softer paint types - typically with Menzerna PO85RD Final Finish, or PO106FA Super Finish or Meguiars #205 etc...

*Blue - Light Polishing*
Use with finishing polishes for finishing or light correction work, or slightly more abrasive polishes for light to moderate correction work - typical polishes would be Menzerna Final/Super Finish, 203S Power Finish, Meguiars #205, 3M Ultrafina or Extra Fine Cut.

*White - Polishing*
The workhorse pad of the range - for polishing duties, anything from light correction to moderate/heavy correction depending on the paint. Use with anything from Menzerna PO106FA Super Finish to PO85RD3.02 Intensive Polish, Meguiars #205 or #105, 3M Extra Fine Cut, Ultrafina etc.

*Green - Heavy Polishing*
Bridging the gap between general polishing and cutting/compounding where an intermediate step is required... use for more severe correction than the white pad, with products such as PO203S Super Finish, Meguiars #205/105, Intensive Polish etc.

*Orange - Cutting*
A heavy correction pad, typical products would be Intensive Polish for heavy correction, or for more severe work products like Power Gloss, Fast Gloss, Fast Cut Plus, #205(SMAT finishing polish can cut well on this pad!), #105 etc.

*Yellow - Compounding*
Top of the tree cutting wise, this is the heavy duty pad for use with products such as Fast Cut Plus, Power Gloss, #105 etc for severe defect correction.

This is just a basic summary to give a general idea - expriment and try the pads with different products and see what you can achieve but as a starter for ten, this is a general guide to the pad choices.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Thank you Dave! 

I'll take the credit for my subtle hinting to Dave that forum users will find this post useful... "Dave can you post a guide to Hex-Logic pads on the forum please?". 

You're a star!


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Thanks Dave, just what I was looking for.

Sweet.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Dave KG said:


> Following a popular request at machine polishing classes, this post gives my opinions on the Hexlogic pads, the order of cut and typical uses for them
> 
> *Red - Glazing / Sealant (Open Cell)*
> Use with non-abrasive glazes for example, such as EZ Creme Glaze or Lime Prime Lite for cleansing, or to apply liquid or solid waxes.
> ...


Corrected due to cross over.
Gordon.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

caledonia said:


> Corrected due to cross over.
> Gordon.


Not sure I'd rank green as up to cutting, but then we are talking semantics of the names here - the post is intended as general guide, but thank you for the clarification


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Green is a light compounding pad :thumb:


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

david g said:


> Green is a light compounding pad :thumb:


light cutting.......

llooll:wave:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

id always though it was heavy polish myself....


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

i personally use it most of the time with intensive polish. so i would class it as a light cutting / heavy polishing pad.


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

I thought the green was heavy polishing.

Taken from Autobrite Direct

" Chemical Guys Hex Logic - Green Heavy Polishing Pad 5.5"

Green Heavy Polishing Pad

Feel for Dave now, tried helping out and hes got nailed!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Light compounding, Light cutting, Heavy polishing - all names which, lets face it, at the end of the day all mean the same thing, without getting tied up in the semantics of meaning. The green pad sits between the white (below it) and orange (above it) in terms of cut, with the typical polish use listed in Post 1 above. The post was meant just as a general guide to lay the pads out in an order for folk to see, so hopefully it has achieved that despite the confusion of the exactness of the names, which for me, life is too short to worry about :thumb:


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

Dave KG said:


> Light compounding, Light cutting, Heavy polishing - all names which, lets face it, at the end of the day all mean the same thing, ............


+1 :lol:


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

Great post very helpful thanks!


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

Cool. Thanks Dave.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Thanks for posting this up Dave :thumb: I'm positive a lot of members will find it very useful


----------



## Iain00 (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks for the guide Dave, I'm in the process of knocking up a list of what I need to get and this is a big help.


----------



## vince007 (Sep 12, 2009)

:thumb: Thanks again for the guide Dave this will help me out a great deal :thumb:


----------



## Padtwo (Apr 11, 2007)

Thank you Dave, and might I say very good timing!!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Thank you Dave :thumb:



Dave KG said:


> *Red - Glazing / Waxing / Finishing*
> Use with non-abrasive glazes for example, such as EZ Creme Glaze or Lime Prime Lite for cleansing, or to apply liquid or solid waxes.


I think EZ Creme Glaze contain light abrasive ...?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Thank you Dave :thumb:
> 
> I think EZ Creme Glaze contain light abrasive ...?


I don't think it does... but I may be wrong...


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

it doesnt new one glossworkz glaze might as it contains more fillers


----------



## ice200 (Sep 28, 2009)

Dave KG said:


> Following a popular request at machine polishing classes, this post gives my opinions on the Hexlogic pads, the order of cut and typical uses for them
> 
> *Red - Glazing / Waxing / Finishing*
> Use with non-abrasive glazes for example, such as EZ Creme Glaze or Lime Prime Lite for cleansing, or to apply liquid or solid waxes.
> ...


Great write up


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

Very useful! Cheers


----------

